# Sunday is “Ladies Day” at Strictly Sail Miami



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

CONTACT: Deidre Krause or Jodi Paradise Thorp & Company
Office: (305) 446-2700
Deidre's Cellular: (305) 710-8500
Jodi's Cellular: (305) 778-6062
[email protected] 
[email protected]

*Media Advisory*

*Sunday is "Ladies Day" at Strictly Sail Miami*​
*WHAT:* Strictly Sail Miami has teamed up with West Marine for "Ladies Day" at the sail-only portion of the Miami International Boat Show. The first 200 women to arrive at Strictly Sail's Miamarina location will receive a West Marine tote bag filled with promotional items and sailing accessories.

To raise women's interests and sailing capabilities, Ladies Day seminars include:
·Atlantic Circle
·How to Become a Galley Guru 
·Sisters Under Sail 
·Women and Cruising: What Works for Women 
·Cruising the French- and Spanish-Speaking Caribbean 
·A Family Sails Around the World

*WHEN:* 10 a.m.-6 p.m., Sunday, Feb. 19

*WHERE:* Miamarina at Bayside Marketplace
401 Biscayne Blvd. 
Miami

*WHO: Strictly Sail is produced by Sail America, the sailing industry trade association, in cooperation with the NMMA. For further information, call Sail America at 800.817.SAIL or visit www.sailamerica.com.*


----------

